# Taillight seal



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

Im taking my altezzas off the car and putting back my stock ones. I've had problems with leaking in the past so what kind of sealer do you guys recomend to seal off the edges where the taillight hits the car? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

I don't know what the stock goop is but if most of yours is still left just smear it around. Something similar would be roofing tar or sealant but I don't know if that will stick for a long period of time. Otherwise, personal choice would be clean the area very well and use some black silicone. Seals well and can be removed later. Just leave the trunk open as long as possible or open it often because silicone outgasses for 2 or more days.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what altezzas do you have? IF they are the carbon altezzas I'd be interested in buying them off of you.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

sorry the're gunmetal chrome


----------



## dan7225 (Feb 23, 2004)

i finally fixed mine. i scraped off all the old black tar from the altezzas and the car. i went to a windshield and glass repair shop and they gave me a roll of black tar. it was about 3/8" thick and round like a rope. it comes with their kits so they gave me a roll for free (can you believe it).

just outline your altezzas with this tar rope and bolt them on to the car.

i have the carbon tail lights. normally i dont like most altezzas but these are ok.

"LIKE A FAT KID PLAYIN DODGE BALL,"
"I'M OUT!!!"


----------



## blackgxe99 (Feb 29, 2004)

i used the weather stripping silicone from checkers...

before i installed my cf tails i looked on my stock tails to see where the original silicone was...then i matched it up on the cf tails and literally gloped that shit on for maximum protection...then i looked on the body to see where the silcone was...gloped that shit on too...did both sides...used the entire tube of silicone...

thought i was concerned about the tailsn not perfectly lining up with the body on the upper part where water gets flows down...the next day i tested it for water leaks...none yet :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it comes with dum dum around the tailights, also a factory wing should have dum dum to seal it, any body shop has it


----------

